

Ask HN: Web Application Development? - ThinkWriteMute

I'd love to make some web applications. I've got tons of ideas, I can program (Ruby, Haskell, Erlang), but I've got almost no experience making web applications.<p>Are there any guides or starter sets/ideas to get the ball rolling?<p>For instance, how to handle user accounts? Passwords? Twitter/Facebook logins? etc.
======
jaddison
Use a framework that handles user accounts/passwords for you. Twitter,
Facebook and other social auth frameworks can be plugged in easily via 3rd
party modules.

I use and recommend Django, for example. I would imagine Ruby/Rails would have
similar capabilities.

For Django tutorials/docs: <http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.1/>

Django is also about to release a major update in the first half of March
(v1.2). Some GREAT improvements.

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
I'm currently heavily entrenched in Sinatra. I'm surprised to learn that
Django and Rails do user accounts for you. Crazy.

~~~
shiny
Sinatra has a few 3rd party libraries that do it for you. I'm using sinatra-
authentication, which works great.

